# 7th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST SATURDAY OCT. 21st



## dj rudy k (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY OCT.7th The 7th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2:30 PM
Rain date Oct 21st
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 mile East of Rte. 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2017)

*Sigh*


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 6, 2017)

Rain


----------



## dj rudy k (Oct 6, 2017)

The 7th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Moving to rain Date SATURDAY OCT.21st. 
Because of Sever Thunderstorms and wind in forecast.

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2:30 PM
Rain date Oct 21st
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 mile East of Rte. 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803

Causes
Kid Friendly


----------



## dj rudy k (Oct 6, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Rain



 The 7th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Moving to rain Date SATURDAY OCT.21st. 
Because of Sever Thunderstorms and wind in forecast.

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2:30 PM
Rain date Oct 21st
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 mile East of Rte. 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


Causes
Kid Friendly


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2017)

Yea!
really didn't rain till 2:30, but was real windy and did spit and drizzle a bit.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2017)

Pray for good weather
Anybody need anything TOC to Teens?
I hoping to bring my:
1947 Schwinn Maroon Straight bar nice OG paint
teen? Stutz great OG paint
1921? Columbia *Truss* Frm, frk, bdge, crankset
1899? Rambler*
1894-5 Maroon and silver filigree safety 24" seat pillar*
1917ish mead Premier*
1920ish Rex 26"*
1936 Shelby have Lindy badge*
1948 Schwinn Cantilever Henderson*
* in box ready to assemble.
Possibly more...
Some special goodies as well.
Bring $$$$, and Twuck.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2017)

bump
Who's all planning to come?
My place afterward (more fun) less than mi away.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 14, 2017)

Weather looks promising, 74 and sunny.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2017)

have 4-5 tables set up worth of my best goodies awaiting Cabers in my garage already.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2017)

Bump who mite kum???? Come on all you Chi Town Locals.....


----------



## mack0327 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll be there. Bringing my DL-1 and Grand Prix for the show...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2017)

Alright, Oh boy 3 of us will be there


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2017)

TOMORROW!!!!!! be there or be square


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> TOMORROW!!!!!! be there or be square





Missed show this year how was the turn out. 
Any Picts.  
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> Missed show this year how was the turn out.
> Any Picts.
> Thanks
> Mark




It actually rained about as much as the original date(barely), but not quite as windy yesterday. It cleared up nicely after 10. Think the sky scared some folks away, but there were the usual folks in attendance.


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> It actually rained about as much as the original date, but not quite as windy yesterday. It cleared up nicely after 10. Think the sky scared some folks away, but there were the usual folks in attendance.





Thanks For Update Bri .
Rain ouch. 
Stayed sunny and beautiful 60 miles south !
Any Picts.  ?

Mark


----------

